# Need Help With Intake



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm just starting out modding my 94 Altima GXE and I was checking out hotshots performance when I saw this intake system. However, it said it's avaliable for KA24 2.4L Altima, my question is, what is the KA24? If it's an engine type, mine's a DOHC. I want to know if that intake system will still fit on my car, thank you.

Here's a link to the list of cars that the intake fits on.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes KA24 is an engine type, more correctly its a KA24DE. That intake will fit your car. All of the Altima's from that generation had the KA24DE.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

dude you will love that intake....its a great product.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*Thank you*

Thanx for the help, second question is the intake comes without a filter, would the stock filter still fit onto the new intake?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

No, the stock one will not work. You must get a cone style filter. I have a K&N cone on my car and I like it.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well, once you get that pipe and the cone......you will love it, im not kidding and you will understand why your stock filter wont fit, it will all come together its a learning experience.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes and you will love the nice deep sound it puts out...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

*K&N Website*

I was checking out the K&N website and I was wondering, should I be buying the Fuel Injection Kit or the Air Charger Kit? Thank you in advance for all the help guys. I'm just getting into cars, it's a long road but it's been a really freakin fun process so far.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

no, if your just going with intake...K&N makes a cone filter for our car but not an application for air intake kits for our cars....look into hotshot, injen or placeracing for best results. Fuel Injection kit is only for...well...fuel injection.


----------

